# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Plantain Squirrel having their breakfast!

## bettafantastic

Saw several plantain squirrels yesterday at a nature reserve.
Enjoy the video :Grin:

----------


## bettafantastic

Mother squirrel carrying baby (sighted today: 23/4/14)



Plantain Squirrel (Sighted yesterday: 22/4/14)

----------


## Ben12

I have never actually never seen plantain squirrels before, really little differences between the type of squirrel that I have become accustomed to seeing and these little guys. I loved the video too, clear as day and really showed them in action, class stuff…must have been fun to see for yourself.

----------

